# Longfinned Leopard Danio



## FishingRaccoon (Apr 29, 2006)

I've got a danio thats back fin is arced funny and wanted to know what to do about it.
Have an established tank, just added in a large Gold Gourami. I know that there's a possiblity of it being part of the problem but I haven't witnessed it being aggressive yet, most of the time it stays at the bottom of the tank.

It's kept in a 20 gallon with around
0 - .25 ppm ammonia level 
0 - .25 ppm nitrite level
5 - 10 ppm nitrate level
7 pH

Got:
5 Longfinned Leopard Danios
5 White Clouds
1 Red Finned Shark
1 Gold Gourami

The rainbow shark hasn't shown any signs of aggression towards any of the other fish in the past month, though it's been nibling at gouramis fins and sides everytime it gets near it's cave ornament.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

what do you mean by its fin is arced funny?

does his spine look crooked or just his fin?


----------



## FishingRaccoon (Apr 29, 2006)

The back of the fish looks normal up to a little past the top fin, then it arcs downward not straight down but probably about at a 40 degree angle, oh and it spends most of its time swimming near the surface (forgot to mention that yesterday)


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Clamped fins are usually a sign of stress.
Frayed fins are usually a sign of pH problems or fin rot.

But I havent heard of a arced fins being a problem.

There is a differance between the male and female fins with gouramis. The males dorsal fin usually will go to a point where the female usually has a rounded dorsal fin.


----------

